# Looking to upgrade to a 250-300 ct. Humidor ... your opinions/recommendations?!



## Heartsandspades (Aug 22, 2012)

So far the best buy that i've found has been this one... which is featured on a number of sites, but this one seems to be the best/ has engraving options.. what do y'all think??

can't post links yet.. 

but i'm looking at the "treasure chest", or "the treasury humidor".. offered on premium humidors.. 18 L x 12 W x 8.5 H , the manufacture is MAVERICK. Anyone have any experience with this box?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Do not have that or any experience with it. I would ask what you are upgrading from? If you have a nice humidor now, maybe you should look into building a coolerdor or tupperdor ans save you cash for more cigars.


----------



## Heartsandspades (Aug 22, 2012)

hey, right now i only have a 15-20 desktop size.. but it's more like <15 especially with the humidifier and hydrometer in there.. and i have to put them in sideways because some of the longer ones don't fit..


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

yea a nice humidor is a great start.

Sounds like you are on the right track. I do not have experience with that humidor but I am sure someone does on here.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> Do not have that or any experience with it. I would ask what you are upgrading from? If you have a nice humidor now, maybe you should look into building a coolerdor or tupperdor ans save you cash for more cigars.


This. I have several humidors, mostly to separate Acid and infused from the rest of my cigars. Build a coolidor and just put the ones you are ready to smoke in the humidor. It's a lot cheaper for much more space, and then you can use the savings to fill it up.


----------



## Heartsandspades (Aug 22, 2012)

lostdog13 said:


> This. I have several humidors, mostly to separate Acid and infused from the rest of my cigars. Build a coolidor and just put the ones you are ready to smoke in the humidor. It's a lot cheaper for much more space, and then you can use the savings to fill it up.


Thanks, i appreciate the input... the only issue i have with a coolidor right now would be i'd like to have a humidor if not just for an aesthetic/traditional value, but also because i don't see myself eclipsing that amount anytime soon and space will be an issue in my apartment, and this way it'll just be vertical space added on top of my dresser.. maybe someday when i can invest in boxes i will get a coolidor!


----------



## USMCGunrock (Jul 18, 2012)

I started out with a 50 count, then upgraded to a 150-200 count humi. IMO, don't bother with the 250-300 count...that will more likely only hold 150 anyway..lol Save yourself the $ cuz that will fill up pretty quickly. Go with a coolidor or for a $150 I got myself a wineador. I now only use my little humis for flavored cigars since I don't have much of those but my wineador is now full!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Here's the link you can't post yet.

This is manufactured in China and distributed by Quality Importers. There are a dozen different brand names, but they're all the same box. If you look around, you're likely to find it cheaper.

I like the cooler idea.


----------



## Heartsandspades (Aug 22, 2012)

Herf N Turf said:


> Here's the link you can't post yet.
> 
> This is manufactured in China and distributed by Quality Importers. There are a dozen different brand names, but they're all the same box. If you look around, you're likely to find it cheaper.
> 
> I like the cooler idea.


Thanks yea No links is a bummer.. But yea I found the same one for 139 and the footlocker model for 109-19 or so... I think I'm going to give the fellow at waxing moon a call though as his seem pretty awesome and not that much more expensive.. And some beads maybe..


----------



## Hain84 (Mar 20, 2012)

I seen that one on cheap humidors cheaper than that i believe. called the dome and i also think it might be available in the scratch and dent sales page also for like thirty dollars off or something like that.

Look for the Treasure dome humidor under the medium sized humidor tab. same one brand new 159.


----------



## USMCGunrock (Jul 18, 2012)

Same one in premiumhumidors dot com for $150. Large Desktop Humidors > Right Row, 4th one down called The Treasury Humidor.


----------



## DeadMoney (Jul 22, 2012)

USMCGunrock said:


> Same one in premiumhumidors dot com for $150. Large Desktop Humidors > Right Row, 4th one down called The Treasury Humidor.


Using the same website...I have The Veranda Humidor. It has two removable shelves and plenty of space underneath for a couple of boxes or a ton of loose cigars.


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

go to cbid and get an indulgence 500 humi. These are great and a beautiful piece of furniture. They have at least 2 per week up for auction. I bought 3 of them at $131, $141, and $141. It might take you a couple of weeks to win one at that price or you can quickbuy them for $185.


----------



## BigBen88 (Apr 8, 2012)

I got my treasure dome off cbid for $100 via the buy it now option. Sometimes they go for more sometimes they go for less.

I have been nothing but happy with my treasure dome humi. Chuck the foam inserts though, and go with a better humidication system like beads or KL. The hydrometer is pretty accurate once calibrated, and is within a degree of my digital.

My treasure dome has sat at 67% without a lot of work, indicating it has a pretty good seal, even without locking the box. 

For me, It took 4 days to season. 

I smoke bigger sticks, so I can only fit 150-200 stoogies.

Plus, My buddies think I have a high end collection of expensive sticks because of the gold lock on the front! We wont tell them I am I partake in a Ron Mexico now and again 

Good Luck!


----------



## Heartsandspades (Aug 22, 2012)

ok that 500 humi indulgence is sick i've been looking at those also.. and have found a couple sites where they're cheaper than the treasure chest... torn between the two as im not a big fan of the glass tops.. but it might be too good to pass up. where do you put the beads?.. where the foam ones are on top?.. or on the bottom.. ?


----------



## BigBen88 (Apr 8, 2012)

Heartsandspades said:


> ok that 500 humi indulgence is sick i've been looking at those also.. and have found a couple sites where they're cheaper than the treasure chest... torn between the two as im not a big fan of the glass tops.. but it might be too good to pass up. where do you put the beads?.. where the foam ones are on top?.. or on the bottom.. ?


In my treasure dome, I put a couple bead tubes filled with KL in the bottom and a foam insert filled with KL on one of the top trays.


----------



## sleepyguy5757 (May 29, 2012)

My first humidor purchase was a treasure dome. For the frequency that I open and close it I would have bought a ~50 count and have at least a 48qt for storing the boxes. Now I just remove ~5-10 sticks from each box in the coolidor and put the singles in the treasure dome which is way too much space. If youre planning on using the treasure dome as primary storage, look for something bigger because it fills up faster than you think.


----------



## Heartsandspades (Aug 22, 2012)

placed a bid for the indulgence 500 ct. fingers crossed! don't know how i'm gunna fill it though haha.. a bunch of bundles online seems to be the cheapest/most logical.


----------



## Heartsandspades (Aug 22, 2012)

update* and it can't be soon enough if i win, this ~20 ct i can't get above %63rh with how full it is and the darn circular foam humidifier will drip every once and a while (after days of hanging even) on my cigars.. so far on a RP and a feral pig:mmph:.. which i quickly sweep off with a cloth/tshirt and blot before placing it back in.. but with the relatively low humidity i'm not so worried about the dripping, so after smoking a few the past two days i had room to put the humidifier on the bottom.. 

but if i win the humidor i'm going to purchase an oasis xl with the savings... and maybe fill the top vents with something that lasts a long time and doesn't drip? (packets?) and be done with worrying. I just can't wait for it to be on my doorstep and treated so i can start purchasing some samplers.. i really want to try the ave maria and gurkha samplers that are up right now.

this morning i plan on smoking a rocky patel petit corona after i unlock the doors/before we're open, and after my 12hr work day finish off with a cohiba black robusto to celebrate if i win.:banana:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Get rid of the dripping humidifier immediately or at least let it dry some. Ruining a feral pig would be a disaster when they would be fine in a baggie and a boveda pack.

Good luck on your bidding


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

Heartsandspades said:


> placed a bid for the indulgence 500 ct. fingers crossed! don't know how i'm gunna fill it though haha.. a bunch of bundles online seems to be the cheapest/most logical.


You'll find it's easier to fill than you think. It's amazing how fast we grow our collections. Until you get over 300, you'll still have room to keep boxes in there as well. Good luck on getting it!


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

You will have 3 levels plus the drawer. I keep 1.5 lbs of 65 RH beads on the top level and another 1.5 lbs on the 3rd level and a small humidifier in the drawer. All of mine have been at a constant 65 Rh for months now.


----------



## Heartsandspades (Aug 22, 2012)

Update* Won the Indulgence, and just bought the Oasis XL plus off of ebay!! I'm going to need a couple of 40ct. weekly specials and samplers by the end of the week to get some #'s in there, should have worked today 37 hours this weekend Breaking bad a zino and PG last night i just crashed all day.


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

My opinion, advice, and recommendation? Go BIGGER!!

Seriously.. otherwise you'll be full again before you know it!


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

If I were you I would save a little money and by a smaller humi 100-150 then build the cooler. You can smoke out of the humi and it will hold far big enough of a selection to smoke from!


----------



## Heartsandspades (Aug 22, 2012)

GIBrett said:


> If I were you I would save a little money and by a smaller humi 100-150 then build the cooler. You can smoke out of the humi and it will hold far big enough of a selection to smoke from!


Too late.. got that 500 ct. gotta save for classes next semester out of state so i wont be needing more any time soon.

smoking a cohiba black right now imo not the best filler/blend but the wrapper smells/tastes amazing.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

If I knew then what I know now I would have never bought my Daniel Marshall and Waxing Moon humidors. I would have bought my Adorini and enough coolers to float the Titanic. So much cheaper, much easier to maintain, and easy to stack and move.


----------



## Heartsandspades (Aug 22, 2012)

got the humidor in the mail, still waiting for the oasis xl+ to show up.. i'm not sure what to do with the large humidifiers that came with the humidor?? there's 3 of them.. is there a way to replace them with a non mold/bacteria alternative or anything like that???

the humidor seems perfect except for the second picture i attached where you can see a bit o chipped varnish/wood right above the key hole and an imperfection/lil ding to the left of it at the edge of the photo... which is kind of ridiculous because it's dead center on the piece and could have no way got this from shipping/ the way the box was..it looks worse than in the photo, but only when you're really close up and focusing on it.

it's not really noticeable from far away... but frustrating for something supposed to be a "brand new" but actually more like something they'd have to label as b stock.. i think i'll stick to cigar international from now on, cigarbids seems like too much of a head ache with the bidding process alone..

What do you think i should do? Call up cbids and give them some sh*t for sending the product like this? Sending it back?, would be such a hassle.. (and maybe why they'd let it leave their store in the first place?)


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

You're the one who paid money for it. Why ask us what to do? Was it a freshly sealed box or was it retaped? Companies don't normally inspect the products before shipping. Companies like cbid and CI probably have thousands of these in their warehouses. They pull them off a shelf and ship. Like any other online store; you are dealing with companies that ship and receive thousands of boxes a day. Occasionally, things get damaged. Occasionally, damages are mixed with new products. It happens to EVERY online store. You deal with the company and move on.


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

These humidors are mass produced and quality control suffers a little as a result. I would check the seals and if it seals well, I would color in the imperfection and be a happy camper. Looks like a beautiful humidor and looks great in your house. Congrats.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

I ordered a cabinet humidor last year and it was absolute JUNK. The door had a 1/8" GAP when closed, cheap plastic 'window' on it, one of the feet were broken off, and there were chips in the varnish. And you could tell from the weight how absolutely JUNK the thing was.

Bare careful when buying humis. Most of them are cheaply and quickly made Chinese junk.

On the other hand, my 2 desktop humi's are absolutely fantastic. Nice heavy weighty wood in them, thick glossy finish, etc... I believe I ordered my first one from some online place located Florida.

My 2nd one I ordered from here (and this is the one I got): Unique Humidor Designs - 1st Class Cigars


----------



## Heartsandspades (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks fellas, twas a late night cranky rant.


----------



## Heartsandspades (Aug 22, 2012)

z0diac said:


> I ordered a cabinet humidor last year and it was absolute JUNK. The door had a 1/8" GAP when closed, cheap plastic 'window' on it, one of the feet were broken off, and there were chips in the varnish. And you could tell from the weight how absolutely JUNK the thing was.
> 
> Bare careful when buying humis. Most of them are cheaply and quickly made Chinese junk.
> 
> ...


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Flashlight and a dark room. Put flashlight inside and turn off lights. I re-read your thread. I have 2 large desktops that hold around 300 cigars. I'm not sure the cigar oasis is a great solution for your rh needs. It's going to take up a lot of space. I have heartfelt large discs that I've popped on the cover and one loose in bottom tray. Works great and no fuss. This is just my humble opinion.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Yet another thread goes awol due to the fact that people cannot remain polite.


----------



## Heartsandspades (Aug 22, 2012)

Yet another thread goes awol due to the fact that people cannot remain polite. 

What are you talking about bro? Unless Somethig was deleted there's no issues here. 

Capptrips- thank you for the tip!


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Yet another thread goes awol due to the fact that people cannot remain polite.


I must have missed something?


----------



## lewandowski (Aug 19, 2012)

BTW if i'm not mistaken cbid and CI are the same company. At least they have the same contact address on their customer service pages :bolt:


----------



## USMCGunrock (Jul 18, 2012)

longburn said:


> I must have missed something?


:ask::noidea::dunno:


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

I probably didn't express it well, but your welcome. Let me know if you decide to use the Oasis. I'd like to see pics of how you positioned it. I think the flashlight trick will work as long as you coverup the glass.



Heartsandspades said:


> Yet another thread goes awol due to the fact that people cannot remain polite.
> 
> What are you talking about bro? Unless Somethig was deleted there's no issues here.
> 
> Capptrips- thank you for the tip!


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Heartsandspades said:


> z0diac said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered a cabinet humidor last year and it was absolute JUNK. The door had a 1/8" GAP when closed, cheap plastic 'window' on it, one of the feet were broken off, and there were chips in the varnish. And you could tell from the weight how absolutely JUNK the thing was.
> ...


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

Trilobyte said:


> These humidors are mass produced and quality control suffers a little as a result. I would check the seals and if it seals well, I would color in the imperfection and be a happy camper. Looks like a beautiful humidor and looks great in your house. Congrats.


This.

Congrats on the buy man! Looks great and you won't even notice that little mark when you're fogging up the glass looking at your cigars.


----------



## Heartsandspades (Aug 22, 2012)

View attachment 70856
thank you! Using the Oasis now, plus the 3 large rectangular foam humidifiers it came with (which i'll probably get rid of), a distilled water soaked cloth, and a 85% bodiva pack in the bottom shelf (that i was using to store my cigars in the meantime that didn't fit in my lil humidor) and it looks like i'm at around 62.5% up top and 63.4% on the bottom and this in about 12 hours!.. still having some trouble understanding the Oasis when pressing the sun button as the direction manual is worded terribly. But i don't think it'll take up too much space it says only 8-10 cigars..

maybe some heartfelt beads on the bottom drawer and the oasis together should be fine.

I also have one of those round xikar hydrometers.. that i never salt tested actually, but was told i didn't have to at the store.. i'll probably have to get a couple more to be safe i suppose.

now i need to figure out how to stock it as i only have about 100...:faint:
View attachment 70856
some pron.. picked up these bad boys today.. not really cost efficient, but the L 40's were too tempting to pass up.. wish they'd sell me three so i could smoke one and age the other 2.. gunna try and go back on monday.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Don't forget to season that bad boy or all your hard work will be for naught. A properly seasoned humidor is a must. See the sticky about how to do it.


----------



## Heartsandspades (Aug 22, 2012)

capttrips said:


> Don't forget to season that bad boy or all your hard work will be for naught. A properly seasoned humidor is a must. See the sticky about how to do it.


If i have all the humidifiers going and the rh balance is within range, i shouldn't have to wipe it down or anything right bc i've read a lot of mixed instructions not to sponge/wipe the interior?


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

If you already have a nice looking furniture humidor for display in the living room or whatever I would suggest your upgrade be a coolidor, much less exspensive and will hold a lot more cigars. A 300 ct. humidor will only hold about 150 50 rg size sticks


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Heartsandspades said:


> If i have all the humidifiers going and the rh balance is within range, i shouldn't have to wipe it down or anything right bc i've read a lot of mixed instructions not to sponge/wipe the interior?


I think our resident humidor expert herd n turf will chime in here but you should always take the time to season your humidor to avoid on going issues. An unseasoned humidor means that the cedar is going to draw moisture from the only thing in it that has moisture----YOUR CIGARS! You have an awful lot of humidification devices working to maintain that rH. This is strictly the opinion of someone who bypassed the steps and ended up chasing humidity.


----------



## Heartsandspades (Aug 22, 2012)

capttrips said:


> I think our resident humidor expert herd n turf will chime in here but you should always take the time to season your humidor to avoid on going issues. An unseasoned humidor means that the cedar is going to draw moisture from the only thing in it that has moisture----YOUR CIGARS! You have an awful lot of humidification devices working to maintain that rH. This is strictly the opinion of someone who bypassed the steps and ended up chasing humidity.


right on.. i just soaked the trays pretty much and wiped down the entire inside..

i just realized that the bottom pull out drawer is separate from the top haha..- "Spanish cedar-lined accessory drawer" , so does that mean i can't use it for cigar storage then.. hm.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Don't "soak"it too much or you'll warp the wood. The drawers are usually for singles. Herfnterf has a great sticky on this I strongly urge you to read and follow!!! Remember the cedar is going to absorb A lot of moisture. A lot more than I single wipe own will provide. I am by no means an expert, more like someone who has "been there, done that" and ended up regretting it in the long run. Please enjoy your new humidor and I hope it provides you with years of high quality results!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Indeed it's okay to wipe down drawers, shelves, dividers, etc; pretty much anything that's not integral to the box. What you cannot wipe is anything near the seal(s). Passive, evaporative seasoning is certainly the preferred method, but light wiping isn't harmful, again, avoiding the seal. You're not trying to "soak" anything and you don't want to put too much water into the wood too quickly using evaporation. If you read my sticky, there are a lot of ways to get water into wood and season a box more quickly, but the reason for not sharing them is simple; warping.

In the case of the box you have, it does not incorporate the absolute finest materials. The wood used in them is immature in every case and, as such, very susceptible to warping. In fact, it will warp to some degree, no matter what you do. The trick is to minimize it.

I would recommend filing the supplied humidifiers in the dumpster, but not until seasoned. They can be handy for seasoning. Just saturate them right up to the point they drip, then sling as much water out as possible. Add a damp sponge or two on each level of the box and remoisten each day for three days. Should be good after that. I would then replace the foamers with Heartfelt bricks, which will fit in the surrounds already there.

I am no fan of Cigar Oasisez. Some work, some don't and some poop the bed the day the warranty runs out. What they are guaranteed to do is grow mold in the cartridge, which is where they actually make their money. If you don't buy a new cartridge every six months, you will grow mold. The best remedy for this (unless you like spending twenty bucks twice a year) is to dig out the foam and replace with water pearls from a craft store. They are much less susceptible to mold and even if they do get nasty, they cost about a nickle to replace. Removing the foam is a major PITA, but well worth it.

Finally, no that drawer is not for storing cigars, but what you actually have there is a built in dry box. That's cool.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for setting ME straight Herf. You are the expert in all things humidor and I learn something every time you post.



Herf N Turf said:


> Indeed it's okay to wipe down drawers, shelves, dividers, etc; pretty much anything that's not integral to the box. What you cannot wipe is anything near the seal(s). Passive, evaporative seasoning is certainly the preferred method, but light wiping isn't harmful, again, avoiding the seal. You're not trying to "soak" anything and you don't want to put too much water into the wood too quickly using evaporation. If you read my sticky, there are a lot of ways to get water into wood and season a box more quickly, but the reason for not sharing them is simple; warping.
> 
> In the case of the box you have, it does not incorporate the absolute finest materials. The wood used in them is immature in every case and, as such, very susceptible to warping. In fact, it will warp to some degree, no matter what you do. The trick is to minimize it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Heartsandspades (Aug 22, 2012)

capttrips said:


> Thanks for setting ME straight Herf. You are the expert in all things humidor and I learn something every time you post.


Thank you, I'm definitely going to switch out the foam for the bricks, or fill them with beads if i can get them open.. I'll look into the mod for the Oasis cartridges as well... can anyone recommend the best way to get the foam out of there?

Dry storage seems like a huge waste of space honestly, i don't think i'll need it.. but if i can maintain a 64% rh as it's doing now i think i might use it if i can.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Drill more, larger holes in it and attack with screwdriver.


----------



## Heartsandspades (Aug 22, 2012)

Herf N Turf said:


> Drill more, larger holes in it and attack with screwdriver.


Hahaha looks like I have something to do tonight when catching up on 'the newsroom'.


----------



## Heartsandspades (Aug 22, 2012)

update** Have my first tray pretty much filled.. got some samplers in today from cigrinternationl.. pictured are..

*2x gurkha gorge-fest* (5 black dragon fury nubs, 5 widow maker maduro churchill, 10 legend toro, 6 centurian double perfecto, 5 widow maker churchill, 5 blue steel torpedo, 6 legend vintage '01 xo perfecto)

*2x 92+ rated big name showdown* Sancho Panza Glorioso (6.1" x 50), La Aroma de Cuba Robusto (5" x 54), La Perla Habana Morado Belicoso (6.25" x 52), Rocky Patel Decade Robusto (5" x 50), Alec Bradley Family Blend VR1 Robusto (5.5" x 50), Torano Exodus '50 Years' Robusto (5" x 50), Cohiba Churchill (7" x 49), CAO L'Anniversaire Robusto (5" x 50), Oliva Serie 'O' Torpedo (6.5" x 52), Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic 1979 (5" x 50)

*obsidian dbl perfecto x5*

*grand habano CT #1 robusto '52' x10*

*cane nub sampler* from holt's

layball:


----------



## Jeff the Puf Diver (Sep 29, 2012)

Great thread. Nice pic of tray numero uno. I'm holding my breath for cbid on the treasure dome. Congrats on your purchase and new acquisitions (fairly new).


----------

